# My Shows user-generated folders categories



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

If you've used Dish network and theyir folder system, you will likely agree with me that it's sad that TiVo, which should contain every feature imaginable, only allows user-generated folders for Wishlists. With Dish, I had made folders for favorite actresses, favorite actors, documentaries, game shows, News, sports, new sitcoms, retro sitcoms, etc. Some people had used folders for family names: wife, husband, Junior, etc.
When adding a show from the Guide or making a onepass, the system should optionally ask which folder this show should go into: an existing folder or create a new folder. The Wishlists should have the same option.


----------



## ron-nancy (Sep 25, 2015)

Furmaniac said:


> If you've used Dish network and theyir folder system, you will likely agree with me that it's sad that TiVo, which should contain every feature imaginable, only allows user-generated folders for Wishlists. With Dish, I had made folders for favorite actresses, favorite actors, documentaries, game shows, News, sports, new sitcoms, retro sitcoms, etc. Some people had used folders for family names: wife, husband, Junior, etc.
> When adding a show from the Guide or making a onepass, the system should optionally ask which folder this show should go into: an existing folder or create a new folder. The Wishlists should have the same option.


I agree with you that there should be a better way of organizing recorded shows on Tivo than there currently is. I would love to have the option of combining shows I've already recorded into a folder of my choice. For example, if I were to record a number of westerns, I'd like to be able to group them together into a file that I called 'westerns' on the 'My Shows' page. Otherwise, the current situation is, if I record 20 different westerns, then all 20 of them show up on 'My Shows', making it difficult to scroll thru and find these from all the other recordings in 'My Shows'.

Hopefully, Tivo will incorporate this way of grouping recordings into there next version of their hardware. I'd definitely be a buyer.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

So do what I do.
Create a WishList folder called Westerns and type in the title category the western movies &/or western tv shows that you would like to see.
They will all appear under the folder Westerns on the My Shows list.
I use WishLists exclusively instead of one passes for this reason.


----------

